# Cosmos S + Triple Rad- Will fit?



## twicksisted (Jul 1, 2009)

hey guys...
Im eyeing out the following triple rad to install in my Cosmos S (in the roof)
Magicool LC-RADI360 Slim 360mm Radiator

anyone know this brand? or better still anyone fitted one of these in their cosmos S?

this is the kit i plan on buying:
*XSPC X20 450 Pump With Acrylic Resevoir
XSPC Delta V3 CPU Waterblock Inc i7 Mounting Plate
Magicool LC-RADI360 Slim 360mm Radiator
Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan x 3
3/8" Hose Fittings And Jubilee Clips x 6
3/8" ID - 1/2" OD - Clear x 2 Metres
Arctic Silver 5 Premium Thermal Compound 3.5g *

its only £119.00 which seems very well priced for my first attempts at WC


----------



## A2C (Jul 1, 2009)

I have same case and i can fit there whith no problem any tripple rad, but it must between two holes of fans 15mm 
what you write it must pass to your case, only what i not know is rad because in my country i newer heart abouth this mark of rad, but if they have between two holes of fans 15mm  it will fit


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 2, 2009)

will fit perfectly,

i added one in the cosmos 1000 and it´s almost the same frame
just make shure to mount the upper bars if u place the radgrill so u don´t mess the bar mount´s  !!!!

check here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1380551&postcount=164

also some usefull mod´s in the projekt link


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 2, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> will fit perfectly,
> 
> i added one in the cosmos 1000 and it´s almost the same frame
> just make shure to mount the upper bars if u place the radgrill so u don´t mess the bar mount´s  !!!!
> ...



Thank you, In the project log you have used the Cosmos and not the Cosmos S...  are they pretty much the same case? also will the triple Rad fit "under" the roof inside the case... or can it go on the top under the top grill? (with the fans under, in the case)


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 2, 2009)

Only 120 quid? Where you getting it from? Thats a very good price.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 2, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> Only 120 quid? Where you getting it from? Thats a very good price.



i know its a great price... which is why i wanted to know itll fit 
heres the link...
http://www.candccentral.co.uk/acatalog/CandC_Custom_Kits.html

Its at the bottom of the page.... you can add compression fittings and feser 1 fluid in a colour of your choice aswell but that pushes the price up a tenner or so only 
double rad is cheaper still and fine for a cpu only loop or so ive heard but if i can go triple, then why not


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link. But I'm not 100% on the radiator. Correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't you only go for Thermochill and XSPC? Magicool is a brand I'm not too sure on.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 2, 2009)

And they dont do 1/2" ID which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 2, 2009)

to be honest... i want to get into WC... the rad cant be that bad for a cpu only loop (being a triple)... and barbs are cheap... so i was thinking £120 is seriously good for this setup and the parts... and later when i want to upgrade to include my gpu and NB, to go for a better rad and pipes / barbs


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm I guess 

I am actually tempted to get the 240 rad and replace the barbs and tubing.


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 3, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> Thank you, In the project log you have used the Cosmos and not the Cosmos S...  are they pretty much the same case? also will the triple Rad fit "under" the roof inside the case... or can it go on the top under the top grill? (with the fans under, in the case)



the frame is almost equal, if u use a slim Rad it could fit under the roof (not 100% shure) but u can also place it under the top of frame and place the fan´s on top (pullmode) the roof in both cases make shure u check the space for the rad cutout with mounted upper bars !!!

one way:
All in the case







second way:
Rad in fans out


----------

